
Wells Fargo: There were nearly 70 percent more potentially fake accounts opened - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/31/wells-fargo-there-were-nearly-twice-as-many-potentially-fake-accounts-opened-than-originally-thought.html
======
oblib
For years I watched our corporate owned "Financial Media" gush over Wells
Fargo, to the point that I, a layman, wondered wtf was going on there.

Now we all know they were scamming customers but how is it that they kept
touting them to the point where $billions were invested in these companies
without any one of those "Financial Expert Journalists" having even so much as
a clue?

One might guess they were shorting the stock, but of course those that might
would be chastised for daring to.

